# Digital display of speed



## azjake (Sep 1, 2015)

I've done some research on this and so far have not found an answer. My question. Is there any way to get a digital display of your speed either on info display or NAV screen? I know when you set the cruise control it shows speed set on info display, but that's about it. 

I have a ScanGauge II that I used on my previous vehicle (2008 Mitsu Outlander) and it shows vehicle speed as digital, but I would prefer not to install it on the Rogue as the heat here in Phoenix makes it difficult to get it to stick. Then when you try to remove it, the glue leaves a mess on dash area it was on. 

Thanks...


----------

